# Hello everyone!



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

My name is Robert and I am new here to the Thailand forum. I am from southern California, but now I am currently working and living in Beijing, China. I have been teaching English and traveling around China for about three years now. It was fun for a while, but I am really burnt out on China now. I am most fed up with the heavy pollution problems here in Beijing. I have to wear a face mask almost every time I go outside. I really want a change in scenery. I have traveled to Thailand and backpacked through most of the country for almost 2 months and loved it there. I have been to Laos as well, but I might visit Cambodia in a few months from now on my next Chinese visa run. I noticed that there is no forum specifically for Cambodia, but I was suggested to check into teaching English in Thailand, Laos or Cambodia. 

I am curious about how easy it would be to get work teaching at a private language school in these countries? Would I be able to get enough students to live a comfortable life? Would I mostly teach one-to-one or classes? Would any of the schools provide a proper work visa for me? If not, are there any trustworthy visa agencies in these countries that would help me take care of my visa issues for a reasonable price? Is it easy to find a trustworthy landlord or agency to find a reasonable place to live? Sorry for all the questions. I just really want to leave China, but I want to make sure I know all I can before I leave China behind. I know a lot about China, so if anyone has questions about it, you can ask. I would greatly appreciate everyone's help on here. 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

*I am curious about how easy it would be to get work teaching at a private language school in these countries?*
As for Thailand: It's pretty easy to find a teaching-job here if you do have a TEFL/TESOL or CELTA certificate including a university degree. Not havong either one of them will make things more difficult. 
*Would I be able to get enough students to live a comfortable life? *
As for Thailand: Average teacher-salaries are approx. THB 25,000 - THB 40,000 per month. That can be for private courses, one-to-one, nursery kids, high school level or business classes. 
*Would I mostly teach one-to-one or classes? *
As for Thailand: It would be mix of classes in the day-time and smaller groups/one-to-one in the evenings and weekends. 
*Would any of the schools provide a proper work visa for me? *
As for Thailand: Most decent schools provide assistance in obtaining a non-immigrant B-visa and a work permit. 
*If not, are there any trustworthy visa agencies in these countries that would help me take care of my visa issues for a reasonable price? *
As for Thailand: What is reasonable? If you are able to find a new workplace before you leave China, you may be able to obtain a non-immigrant B visa in China. 
*Is it easy to find a trustworthy landlord or agency to find a reasonable place to live? *
As for Thailand: Try to do business with home-owners. Agents are usually more expensive and less flexible. Finding a trustworthy landlord is like a lottery. 
*Sorry for all the questions. I just really want to leave China, but I want to make sure I know all I can before I leave China behind.* 
Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> *I am curious about how easy it would be to get work teaching at a private language school in these countries?*
> As for Thailand: It's pretty easy to find a teaching-job here if you do have a TEFL/TESOL or CELTA certificate including a university degree. Not havong either one of them will make things more difficult.
> *Would I be able to get enough students to live a comfortable life? *
> As for Thailand: Average teacher-salaries are approx. THB 25,000 - THB 40,000 per month. That can be for private courses, one-to-one, nursery kids, high school level or business classes.
> ...


As for the college degree, I only had mine scanned into my computer and I left the original in the US, because I didn't want to chance losing it or having it get ruined while I travel (which I do often). I don't have a real TESOL. I have a fake one scanned into my computer that I have used as backup for certain teaching jobs here in China. I don't currently have the money to pay for TESOL/TEFL course and I heard they are far from cheap. I heard from a friend who teaches with me at the same training center here in China that some of this friends teach in Thailand. He told me that they both came to China to teach, but returned to Thailand because it is easier there? That is interesting to hear because all this time, I thought China was the easiest place to teach, not Thailand. 

All I mean by reasonable is a visa agency that is honest. I want to avoid companies that will just take my passport and never give it back, charge me really high fees for visa extensions, charge me additional fees for things I shouldn't have to pay for, etc. Are there any legit and honest visa agencies in Thailand that don't do all this shady business? 

As for the renting being a lottery...did you give this system a whirl? Are you just living in a hostel or guesthouse type place instead? I appreciate your help with this.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Instead of using a visa-agency , you could enroll for a TEFL-course in Thailand . 
Pay in advance (or a substantial deposit) and they will send you all necessary documents in order to obtain a non-immigrant-B visa - one year - multiple entry. 
Sorry for bothering you again with a TEFL-course, but without a proper TEFL/TESOL certificate and with only a college-degree it won't be easy to find a job.

Settling down in Bangkok will also provide you with all possible job-opportunities and in many cases your TEFL/TESOL-school will guarantee a job . 

Start with renting a room in a guesthouse near your TEFL course (takes up to 6 weeks) and settle down after the course near your future workplace. Your school will have knowledge about places where you could stay. 

Basically.......instead of using an agency you could "use" the services of a decent TEFL-school.


----------



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

joseph44 said:


> Instead of using a visa-agency , you could enroll for a TEFL-course in Thailand .
> Pay in advance (or a substantial deposit) and they will send you all necessary documents in order to obtain a non-immigrant-B visa - one year - multiple entry.
> Sorry for bothering you again with a TEFL-course, but without a proper TEFL/TESOL certificate and with only a college-degree it won't be easy to find a job.
> 
> ...


No need to be sorry. This is actually one of the most useful posts anyone has ever sent me. I never knew that any TEFL/TESOL school would ever help me out with my visa at all. I just thought they wanted your money and would just do the course with you while you are on a tourist visa. That is why I never paid much attention to them...probably also why I never knew about this haha. Knowing that they would be able to help me with my visa, makes it a lot more interesting. 

Do you happen to know the names of any of these decent schools? How do you know if they are a decent school or not? Also, how much would it cost for a 6 week course, along with the cost of them helping me obtain a year long B visa? I can't help but worry that it will cost a small fortune that I can't afford, which will shy me away from it. I really want to take the course, but I just worry about the money and my visa situation. 

If it does cost more than I can afford...don't some schools in Thailand not verify TEFL/TESOL certificates or do they sometimes turn their heads? Do all schools need a certificate on paper or would some accept a certificate scanned in the computer, along with my college degree scanned? 

A few last things that I can think to ask at this time...I don't feel comfortable paying in advance for anything while I am in China. I assume you mean I would pay for everything while I am in Thailand, but before the 6 week course starts up, along with their services that they can sometimes provide along with the course? How long does it take to obtain a year long, mult. entry visa? Would I have to cross the border to make visa runs every 2 or 3 months? I am alright with that. I just hope that the school I work for is understanding about possible mandatory visa runs. The school I work for here in Beijing is understanding. I am so tired of China though haha. 

Anyway, thank you so much for your help. I hope I am not asking too much again.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

One of the most reputable TEFL institutes I know is Text-n-Talk TEFL Courses Thailand — Guaranteed Jobs!

Before they start to assist with a non-B-visa you may have to pay a certain amount upfront, just to be sure that will actually will attend the course. 
Ask them to assist you in obtaining a one year non-immigrant B visa which is needed for a future work-permit. 
This visa allows you to stay in Thailand for 90-day periods (up to 15 months), but doesn't allow you to work. Therefore you need a work permit which will be provided by the Ministry of Labor with the help of your future employer.
as soon as non-immigrant B visa and work permit are "connected" you don't have to leave country anymore; just report every 90 days at the nearest immigration-office (5 mins time). 

If your TEFL-school isn't able or willing to provide the necessary documents, you could come to Thailand on a 30 day exempt and arrange all documents during those 30 days. Then you travel to Laos or any other neighboring country for a non-immigrant B SINGLE entry - 3 months visa. This isn't the most elegant solution, because it won't give you enough time for job-searching and applying for a work-permit. 

Remarks:
- The Thai Embassy in China may not give a one year non-B; usually those visa are submitted in your home country
- once your non-B and work-permit are connected you can extend both on a yearly bases; you don't have to leave the country anymore. Beware: If your job is cancelled, you do have 24 hours up to 7 days to pack your bags and leave the country. 
- Data of Thai Embassy in Bejing: Untitled Document

All-in-all: Not easy and you will soon find out that bureaucracy in Thailand and China is almost similar.


----------



## whiteboy (May 8, 2013)

Hi joseph. I tried to send you a personal message, but after I sent it...my sent folder reads 0 message sent? I was just wondering if you got the message?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Got them.


----------

